# Patrick signs $27.6b budget; seeks money to extend health coverage for legal immigran



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Deval, how about going to bat for the cops that have been laid off instead? A new RTT? 56k would fund 700 police officers at 80k/ year (bennies, seniority, etc).

Governor Deval Patrick, again going to bat for health care for legal immigrants, is seeking to restore enough money to the state budget for next fiscal year to cover the program for six months. Under Patrick's proposal, the program would be covered for the rest of the year if additional federal Medicaid funding comes through, which remains uncertain.

Patrick made the announcement as he signed the budget for fiscal year 2011, which begins Thursday, in his State House office this afternoon. But Patrick did not specify exactly how he would pay for extending the coverage, instead instructing his administration to figure that out.

Patrick signs $27.6b budget; seeks money to extend health coverage for legal immigrants - Local News Updates - MetroDesk - The Boston Globe


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Patrick signs $27.6b budget; seeks money to extend health coverage for legal immi*

Definition of Insanity: Having the same thing happen over and over and your expecting a different result.

Still chooses immigrants over Americans.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Patrick signs $27.6b budget; seeks money to extend health coverage for legal immi*

I don't care about state funded health insurance I care about Police Officers having jobs and back-up.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Patrick signs $27.6b budget; seeks money to extend health coverage for legal immi*

Sad part is the moonbats will still vote for him.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Patrick signs $27.6b budget; seeks money to extend health coverage for legal immi*

 
Local Politics 
*Patrick's budget slammed*

Gov. *Deval Patrick* yesterday refused to rule out a tax hike next year - handing his opposition a hot campaign issue - as he signed a pared-back $27.6 billion budget and looked ahead to an estimated $2 billion deficit with a nearly dry rainy day fund.
"I'm not taking any pledges," said Patrick, who vetoed $457 million from the budget after anticipated federal Medicaid funding fell through. "We need to have a serious conversation as a commonwealth about what it is we want government to do and not do."
Patrick is facing a hotly contested three-way gubernatorial election and GOP rival Charles D. Baker has vowed to cut taxes his first year in office. Baker blasted Patrick's budget from the State House steps yesterday.









55 Comments


Council stalls on Deval nominee


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Patrick signs $27.6b budget; seeks money to extend health coverage for legal immi*

You can tell none of these morons have ever taken an intro to accounting, economics or finance course. Its not rocket science folks. If you want to increase revenue you need to invest in things that generate revenue. Increase funding to hire police results in increased tax revenues. Increase funding for healthcare for immigrants results in no additional revenues. There is no return on investment (FIN101).

Keep raising taxes on those who work to support those who don't & eventually those who work discover it is more economical to jump in the cart than to pull it. The tax base is a diminishing resource. Once you deplete it, it,s gone. It really isn't that hard to figure out. I've taken 1 finance class, 2 economic classes & 4 accounting classes. I'm not exactly a genius when it comes to this stuff. If I can figure it out they should be able to.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Patrick signs $27.6b budget; seeks money to extend health coverage for legal immi*



Lost said:


> Hey Deval, how about going to bat for the cops that have been laid off instead? A new RTT? 56k would fund 700 police officers at 80k/ year (bennies, seniority, etc).
> 
> Governor Deval Patrick, again going to bat for health care for legal immigrants, is seeking to restore enough money to the state budget for next fiscal year to cover the program for six months. Under Patrick's proposal, the program would be covered for the rest of the year if additional federal Medicaid funding comes through, which remains uncertain.
> 
> ...


It's all about getting the votes and power. Patrick knows that he's lost the cops, so why throw money at them. His power base is with the immigrant/minority/moonbat population. That's where he gets his votes and those are people he'll throw taxpayer money at.


----------



## Q2ONE (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Patrick signs $27.6b budget; seeks money to extend health coverage for legal immi*

Because that would make too much sense.



Lost said:


> Hey Deval, how about going to bat for the cops that have been laid off instead? A new RTT? 56k would fund 700 police officers at 80k/ year (bennies, seniority, etc).


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Patrick signs $27.6b budget; seeks money to extend health coverage for legal immi*

:stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp:...nuff said


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Patrick signs $27.6b budget; seeks money to extend health coverage for legal immi*

The timing of this could not be more appropriate. I just got another bill for another service that should have been fully covered. Surprise! Guess what? It's not. Now I already satisfied my deductible several times over. And yet I get a bill for $100 because imaging services now have a deductible. Thanks a bunch GIC.:stomp:

Since my insurance company feels like giving me a colonoscopy every time I go for preventive screening, I might as well not do any of it & wait until I end up in the ER. The copay is the same to me, so I don't give a rat's ass.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Patrick signs $27.6b budget; seeks money to extend health coverage for legal immi*

So lets see.

Police Officers are laid off and Deval wants to expand funding for "legal immigrant mass health".

First of all anything Public Safety comes first.

Secondly, if there was money left over then MAYBE Deval should stop stealing from our elderly and adequetly fund nursing services for the elderly in the form of high reimbursements via medicaid.

I am sick and tired of people forgetting the geriatric population, most of whom served this country.

This is a cluster mess. A real shit show Deval. It is an atrocity if any Police Union or any Union involving health care supports this guy. Why do Unions (any union) side with the Dems? That may have worked in JFK days.

I am annoyed. Taxes were raised and instead of things "leveling out" things are still going down the tubes to points that would put department staffing levels back before Prop 2 1/2 times.

Patrick signs a painful budget - The Boston Globe

He did restore some funding for the MSP and DOC.

I am livid though he has the gale to mention funding legal immigrant health care while he dumps things back on Scott Brown (This money was a maybe offer, never a sure thing). I am going to play the lottery tonight, I think I will factor that into my personal budget!

Then he cuts home health aides and services to the developmentally disabled, geriatric and chronically ill (these are sick people nothing like the typical SSI winners).

It is not okay for Deval to do this while the services that people need the most are cut. I could careless about legal immigrants, what about Mr. X who served in has been a U.S. Citizen for 90 years and lives at home with help from home care? Now he can't get home care anymore thanks Deval. Mrs. X who is 35 and never served this country gets her heart meds for free now because she is overweight.

Or Officer X who works in the community he loves and grew up in even takes personal days to cover forced time off volunteers with the community to show kids that police officers are good people.

I wish I could be like Deval and Obama and ignore obvious important details of how they both are messing up this country and MA.


----------

